# Help - Feldgrind



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

After some help if possible?

i bought a Feldgrind secondhand 2 months ago, perfect grinder for me for where I am on my cofffee journey but I've used it today and the cover over the grind mechanism started to slip, end result cove4 has come off.










Has this happened to anyone else?

if it has what adhesive did you use to fix it?

thanks Neil


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow









I'd source some good quality epoxy glue


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi if it happens to anyone else.......I'd recommend .Loctite 638. Works a treat.

LOCTITE 638 is designed for the bonding of cylindrical fitting parts, particularly where bond gaps can approach 0.25 mm. The product cures when confined in the absence of air between close-fitting metal surfaces and prevents loosening and leakage due to shock and vibration


----------



## danieljer (Feb 9, 2018)

What about the grinder itself? are your aeropressing ? how is your experience?

Im planning to buy either feldgrinder, comandante, kinu, you know the deal.


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi, I used the feldgrind for my V60, perfect, and a lot better than the hario skerton, less fines and the grind is a lot more uniform so i'd definitely recommend for V60. I upgraded to a Sage DTP and the feldgrind is pretty damn good for grinding espresso, uniform grind, quick, easy to adjust and solid and although the cylinder body detached that was easy to fix.

I have an order placed at knock for a new rubber sleeve and haven't received a reply or my order in two months so I can understand some of the comments against knock on the delivery side but you can't fault the grinder when you have one and you see and feel the design and engineering time that's gone into it. Would wholeheartedly recommend buying one if you can get hold of one.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

I also have this issue. Contacted made by knock by email and instagram and they ignored me. Very rude of them! I've been using no nonsense superglue for a while, but it doesn't last long and eventually fails. Loctite 638 sounds like it will do the job though! I'll pick some up. Didn't realise how many loctite versions there were!

Here is a description on some of the loctite versions for cylindrical fitting parts:

LOCTITE® 638 is designed for the bonding of cylindrical fitting parts, particularly with narrow bond gaps approaching 0.25 mm.

The product cures when confined in the absence of air between close-fitting metal surfaces and prevents loosening and leakage due

to shock and vibration. It not only works on active metals but also on passive substrates, exhibiting robust cure performance.

The product offers high-temperature performance and good oil tolerance, and tolerates minor surface contaminants.



High temperature resistance


Tolerates minor contaminants, including industrial oils


High strength on all metals, including passive substrates (e.g. stainless steel)


Ideal for shafts, gears, pulleys and similar cylindrical parts


LOCTITE® 648

is designed for the bonding of cylindrical fitting parts. The product cures when confined in the

absence of air between close-fitting metal surfaces and prevents loosening and leakage due

to shock and vibration. It exhibits a robust curing performance. The product also works on passive

substrates and offers high-temperature performance and good oil tolerance.



High temperature resistance


Proven to be tolerant of minor contamination due to industrial oils


High strength on all metals, including passive substrates (e.g. stainless steel)


Ideal for retention of parts with a clearance or interference fit



 LOCTITE® 660

is designed for the bonding of cylindrical fitting parts, particularly where bond gaps occurs

without the need for remachining. The product cures when confined in the absence of air

between close-fitting metal surfaces and prevents loosening and leakage due to shock and

vibration. LOCTITE 660 exhibits excellent gap cure characteristics and is also suitable for retaining shims.



Ideal for repairing worn parts without remachining


Enables re-use of worn bearing seats, keys, splines or tapers


Suitable for retaining shims




LOCTITE® 603


is a high-strength retaining compound. Designed for the bonding of cylindrical fitting parts,

especially for sintered bearings and also where consistently clean surfaces cannot be assured.

The product cures when confined in the absence of air between close-fitting metal surfaces and

prevents loosening and leakage due to shock and vibration. It has a high oil tolerance.



High-strength retaining compound


Especially suitable for sintered bearings


High oil tolerance


----------

